

(Yet Another) Android NDK Blog Posting - guycole
http://guycole.blogspot.com/2012/03/yet-another-android-ndk-blog-posting.html

======
AntiRush
It's worth mentioning that, since Android 2.3, you can make what's called a
Native Activity[1] and circumvent Java entirely (as far as code you write
goes).

It still runs in the Dalvik VM but you don't have to write a wrapper Java
Activity - everything is C or C++.

For certain things, particularly opengl games, this can make a lot of sense.

[1]
[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/app/NativeAct...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/app/NativeActivity.html)

~~~
corysama
Looks like in another 2-3 months, the market share for 2.3 support will
finally reach 75%. If I was starting today, I would be comfortable targeting
that API level. Wish I could say 3+ was doing so well...

[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)

~~~
fpgeek
There's been multiple APK support (for different OS versions, etc.) in the
Android market since last July[1], so you could do the best thing for your
"main" version in one build and have fallbacks for other versions in other
builds (where necessary, of course).

[1] [http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/07/multiple-
apk-...](http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/07/multiple-apk-support-
in-android-market.html)

------
chj
can eclipse debug native apps ?

~~~
shareme
Yes, the feature set is through Sequayah(not correct spelling) which is part
of the mobile java tools..

~~~
corysama
The Sequoyah add-on isn't really necessary. Here's a page that boils down
their instructions on how to set up ndk-gdb in Eclipse without anything extra.
[http://mhandroid.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/using-eclipse-
for-...](http://mhandroid.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/using-eclipse-for-android-
cc-debugging/)

I managed to get this to work, but it was so slow and fragile that I gave up
and went back to command line GDB. It's easier to deal with ndk-gdb's problems
on the command line than through Eclipse. Meanwhile, it has been long enough
that I should give <http://www.wingdb.com/wgMobileEdition.htm> another try...

